# Apple product photographer shares his lighting setup & workflow



## funkboy (May 9, 2013)

http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/8/4311868/the-illusion-of-simplicity-photographer-peter-belanger-on-shooting

Great article.

All I need to say is




.


----------

